# 2007 sentra ecm code?



## tralus69 (May 5, 2013)

Hello all,

i got a strange code from the ecm i counted the flashes probably 15 times, the first long flashes was 2 and the second set was 11, the next 2 sets were 10 which made the code 21100. anyone ever seen this before?:wtf:

any help would be greatly apreciated.


----------

